# شريط " بشاير فرح " - فريق الحياة الافضل



## cobcob (25 يوليو 2007)

*شريط "بشاير فرح" - ترانيم شرقية - فريق الحياة الافضل*​ 
*ترانيم الشريط :*​ 
*أحبك لأنك أحببت أولا*
*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى*
*اخريستوس انيستى*
*المركب*
*انشد نشيد الحرية*
*بحبك انا مريض*
*لا لن ارى حبا*
*لما اقعد معاك*
*ليك مكان*
*يا خالق الاكوان*
*من آلاف السنين*
*انا بطلب مجدك*
*انا محتاج لمسة روحك*​


----------



## سكيب (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "بشاير فرح" - فريق الحياة الافضل*

*100000ميرسي والرب يبارك تعبت محبتك واعلمي ان كاس ماء بارد لايضيع اجره 
استمري وربنا يباركك ويوسع تخومك
انا ممكن اطلب منك طلب 
انا عاوز اعرف ازاي احمل ترانيم لاي موفع علي النت
وربنا يباركك 
سكيب          thank you*


----------



## ashraf33 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "بشاير فرح" - فريق الحياة الافضل*

ممكن اعرف ازاى اكتب للاصدقاء جديد اعزرونى


----------



## Meriamty (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط "بشاير فرح" - فريق الحياة الافضل*












​


----------



## geseka2005 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط "بشاير فرح" - فريق الحياة الافضل*

بجد حلو اوى دا انا كان نفسي فيه من زمان ربنا يباركلكوا


----------



## poshka (15 أكتوبر 2009)

God bless u


----------



## كوك (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الشريط*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## sarkis (13 نوفمبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مافيش لينكات ؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اين اللينكات


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكـــــرا

للترانيم
والمجهود

ربنا معاااكم​


----------



## frfora (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي قوووووووووووووى


----------



## bolbol2009 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## amgadandkoko (4 ديسمبر 2009)

3aez anzl eltranem bs mesh la2hom
thanks


----------



## dominic (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الترانيم و لكن كيف أقوم بتحميلها


----------



## makarios85 (2 يناير 2010)

thx a lot


----------



## amirsmir (3 يناير 2010)

dklhndddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## chris b (7 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتكم باسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## gerro (17 يناير 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور جدا:smil16:


----------



## chris b (20 يناير 2010)

هللويا لاسم يسوع.الرب يرعاكم


----------



## Barsoumbarsoum (23 يناير 2010)

shokran 3ala el traneem el gameela, bas ana mesh 3aref ezai 23melha download


----------



## mariamkodsy (29 يناير 2010)

ana mesh 3rfa 23mel download


----------



## piter87 (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## كركورة الامورة (16 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي اوي ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mhalasa (22 فبراير 2010)

thanx el rab ybarkak


----------



## samybarty (18 مارس 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaannnnnkkkkkyyyyoooouuu


----------



## samybarty (18 مارس 2010)

Many thanks i like it


----------



## sandra victor (18 مارس 2010)

merci bgd 3ala el album el gamel


----------



## petrorizkn (3 أبريل 2010)

many thanks


----------



## petrorizkn (3 أبريل 2010)

many thanks for your effort


----------



## petrorizkn (3 أبريل 2010)

many thanks to your effortr


----------



## petrorizkn (3 أبريل 2010)

thank you very very mush


----------



## ButBut (13 أبريل 2010)

مش لاقى لينكات التحميل


----------



## mariana raafat (19 مايو 2010)

da ghameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel


----------



## dialansb (24 مايو 2010)

god bless u!!


----------



## dialansb (24 مايو 2010)

god bless u!!


----------



## 3o3o3o3o (4 يوليو 2010)

:blush2::new4::t16::dntknw::smil13::new2::scenic:


----------



## nermeen1 (4 يوليو 2010)

فين التحميل​


----------



## emoelking (22 أغسطس 2010)

اكتر فريق بحبة واشكر لهن تعب محبتهم


----------



## j_helen (22 أغسطس 2010)

thank u


----------



## j_helen (22 أغسطس 2010)

فين التحميل​


----------



## emhanna (7 سبتمبر 2010)

Where is the link for download


----------



## mahermath (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankkkkkkkkksssssssssssss


----------



## goerge. (23 أكتوبر 2010)

God bless u


----------



## Fadouka (14 مارس 2011)

May Mighty God bless your efforts


----------



## رافت ابادير (5 أغسطس 2011)

thaankssssssssss


----------

